# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  "Arınç'ın sözleri etnik özerkliğe hazırlıktır"

## ozzylive

Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın, “Kürtlere anayasal haklarını vereceğiz” şeklindeki
sözlerine muhalefetten sert tepki.
Bütçe maratonunun son gününde eleştirileri yanıtlayan Bülent Arınç’ın “Kimliğini tanıdığımız insanların anayasal tüm haklarını vereceğiz” şeklindeki sözünü muhalefet “Milleti ayrıştırma” olarak değerlendirdi.


*“Tam bir provokatör gibi nasihat veriyor”*
“Kürtlere anayasal haklarını vereceğiz” diyerek yeni bir tartışmanın kahramanı olan Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a muhalefet partilerinden tepki yağdı.
Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç, yeni yılın son krizine de imza atmayı başardı. TBMM’de bütçe konuşması için kürsüye çıkan Arınç, “Kürtlere anayasal haklarını vereceğiz” sözleriyle sinirleri gerdi. Arınç’ın bu konuşmasına muhalefet milletvekilleri sert tepki gösterdi. MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural, TBMM’de Kayseri Milletvekili Yusuf Halaçoğlu ile birlikte düzenlediği basın toplantısında Arınç’ı provokatör olmakla suçladı. Vural şunları söyledi: “Sen kim oluyorsun? Bunları verecek... Anayasa’da toprak istiyor, ver... Egemenlik istiyor... Sıkılmadan bir de ’Cebimizden mi veriyoruz’diyor. Babanın cebinden mi veriyorsun? Sen benim tarihimden, milletimden veriyorsun? Bu ne cürettir. Kimlerle hangi kirli ittifakın peşindesin? şuna bakın ya... O zaman ’PKK’nın istediklerini vereceğiz, KCK’nın istediklerini vereceğiz’diyor. ’Neler istiyorlarsa vereceğiz’diyor. Anayasada Kürt etnik kimliği ve özerklik meselesinin pazarlığını yaptılar. Sen kim oluyorsun? Haddini bil. Sen bu milletin nasıl büyük sıkıntılarla birlik ve beraberlik içinde olduğunu bilmiyorsun. Arınç’ın ifadesi AKP içindeki post kavgasının, gelecek kavgasının tipik bir parçasıdır. Arınç, Erdoğan’ın 61. hükümetinin ilk bütçesi hakkında konuşmadı. Erdoğan sonrası için pozisyon arayan bir post peşinde olduğunu ortaya koyan bir konuşma yaptı. Kendisi AKP’nin genel başkanı ve başbakan... Sen Başbakanın muavinisin... Tam bir provokatör, fitne ve fesatçı gibi yüksek perdeden nasihat veriyor. ’Vereceğiz’diyor. Ver babam ver. Biz bunları vermemek için Milli Mücadele yaptık. Kürdistan gibi bir meseleyi Osmanlı zamanında getirdiklerinde yırttık attık”

*Caniyi de ata!*
Yusuf Halaçoğlu ise Mümtaz’er Türköne’nin Atatürk Dil Tarih ve Yüksek Kurumu’na atanmasını eleştirdi. Halaçoğlu, “Türköne, AKP’den aday adayıydı, oraya atanması o kurumların bilimsel çalışma güvenilirliğini ortadan kaldırır. üünkü buraların siyasetten arındırılmış olması gerekir” dedi. Vural ise atamayı kasıtlı bulduğunu belirterek, “Atatürk’e ’adam’diyen birilerinin bu kuruma atanması, siyasal zihniyeti ortaya koyuyor. Cumhurbaşkanı İmralı canisi ücalan’ı da özel kuvvetlerin başına getirmek için bir atama kararnamesi de onun için yapar. Bu ne zihniyettir” dedi.(A.A)

*Tek destek kendi partisinden*
AKP Adıyaman Milletvekili Mehmet Metiner, Bülent Arınç’a destek çıktı. “üok olumlu. Türkiye’de yaşayan Kürt vatandaşlarının sorununu çözmemiz gerektiğine inanıyorum” diyen Metiner sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: “Sorunu Türkiye’de çözmemiz gerektiğine inanıyorum. Bütün vatandaşlarımız eşittir. Kimse bu ülkede kiracı değildir. Kimse bu ülkenin sahibi değildir. Farklılıkları kabul ederek bütünlüğü perçinleyebiliriz. Farklılıkları kabul ederek bütünlüğü sağlayabiliriz. Farklılıkları anayasal güvenceye alarak bütünlüğü koruyabiliriz. Başbakan Yardımcımızın söylediği bu açıdan çok önemli. İnşallah bundan sonra silahlar susarsa yeni bir başlangıç yapılabilir.“ Arınç’ın sözlerini BDP ise kendi açısından değerlendirdi. BDP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gültan Kışanak, “Bu sözler artık bir mana teşkil etmiyor. Bizim senelerdir söylediğimiz inkar siyasetinden vazgeçildiyse bunun hukuksal karşılığı olmalı” diye konuştu.
*
“Etnik ayrımcılık”*
Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi(CHP) Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gökhan Günaydın, Türkiye’de yaşayan insanların bilgi, kültür, dil, eğitim ve kimlik haklarının Anayasa’da kısıtlanmasının söz konusu olmadığını söyledi. Günaydın, şöyle konuştu: “Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasası’nda tüm yurttaşlara bu haklar zaten tanınmıştır. Bir kısım yurttaşın bu haklardan yoksun kaldığını somut olarak ortaya koyabiliyorsak ancak bunları ciddi biçimde tartışırız. Bu tür tanımlamaların ve söylemlerin nereye gideceği belli değil.” MHP Genel Sekreteri İsmet Büyükataman Arınç’ın sözlerine “sakat” diyerek sert tepki gösterdi. Bilgi, kültür, dil, eğitim, kimlik tanımlamalarının milleti ayrıştırma zihniyetinin bir örneği olarak görülmesi gerektiğini ifade eden Ataman, şunları kaydetti: “Bu kategorilerin hepsi milleti ayrıştırmaya yönelik zihniyetin yansımalarıdır. Arınç değil, ülkeyi yöneten AKP zihniyetinin yansımasıdır. Başbakan daha önce Türk yerine Türkiyelilik kavramını gündeme getirmedi mi?”

*ABD’nin dayatması*
MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Sadir Durmaz da Arınç’ın açıklamalarıyla ilgili, “Bu sözleri kendi iradesi ile değil başta ABD olmak üzere küresel güçlerin dayatmasıyla söylemiştir. Arınç’ın söyledikleri dil, kültür, eğitim, bilgi ve kimlik alanlarında hakların tanımlanması zaten dört parçalı bölgesel Kürdistan projesinin Türkiye ayağının var edilmesine işaret edecek kadar tehlikelidir” yorumunu yaptı.

----------

